# Shriener Park at Kerrville last weekend



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A little bit hot,but we hauled the Casita down there from Keller and had a fantastioko time.Saw plenty of deer,jackrabbits,axis deer,and about 1/2 full park.I really think since Kerrville took the park over from Texas Parks and Wildlife,it's cleaner,and the folks running it are top-notch.I think I need to send them an att-a-boy.:texasflag


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

One of my favorite RV parks. Always kept very clean, love the wildlife and trails.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Driven by there a bunch of times but never stopped in. What's to do in Kerrville? Have Casita, will travel...


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowboy Artists of America Museum, swim/paddle/fish the Guadalupe, cycle/motorcycle the Hill Country, margaritas and fajita nachos at Mamacitas, wildlife watching....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We spent around 2 weeks there last summer and really liked it. Lots of wildlife in the park and hueg amounts of space between spots.


----------

